# All Hat and No Horse



## Moveurasets (Dec 31, 2011)

I think that is ok, although I have not been here long myself. Everyone seems really helpful and a lot of people are full of knowledge here. Good luck


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome, Tex, and you will fit right in. Just keep in mind that horse keeping has changed a lot from the 1850's to the 2000's. But, we will have fun thinking about whatever question you pose.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:lol::lol: I wonder if there were so many theories on horse keeping then, or if life was a bit simpler way back.

Good luck OP, ask away, you are likely to get a book full of answers, all of them slightly different


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from another Texan .

There are some really knowledgeable people here and we try to help as best we can.

Also, horse knowledge is not a necessity to post here, this place is just for people who have a passion for horses (experience or not) and wish to share it with others.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Tex! Love the thread title, I've no doubt that will get you some reads 

I'm sure there are plenty of folks here that would gladly answer your questions, though as GoldenHorse said, you'll probably get an infinite variety of answers!

We have quite a few writers here and a horse stories/poems sub-forum you may like as well.


----------



## sammerson (Jan 13, 2012)

Agreed. I think you will have no trouble at all finding the answers to your questions but like everyone else has said, you are bound to get greatly varying opinions! I think that will probably benefit you more than anything though, allow you to see a broad picture instead of a narrow idea. I think you have a brilliant idea for coming here!

I'm pretty new here as well but I have felt nothing but delighted to be a part of this forum!


----------



## barrelbeginner1997 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thats okay.


----------



## Mike Zimmerman (Oct 30, 2011)

The title itself made me lol, I'm looking forward to your questions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexMaam (Feb 1, 2012)

Boy, that is a heck of a welcome! Thanks all for the warm words, and be assured that I will be absolutely delighted to have every measure of differing opinion (cuz let's face it, reading something in a book and then getting on the Internet to argue about whether the author does or doesn't know his hat from a hole in the ground beats the pants off of reading something RIDICULOUS in a book and hurling it across the room. Only one of those counts as publicity!)

And look here, it is only my second post and already I have learned something new: I desperately do need an "Out of Service" sign, and a horse's hind end to hang it on. I will get working on that, and make a start on some of these threads in the meantime - thanks again for the welcome, all!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! 

So the real question is, are you a closet horse lover?  

How interesting that you're writing a western themed book/story! Those are simply the best


----------

